# نهب الثروات المعدنية المصرية



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
تتمتع جمهورية مصر العربية بمساحات شاسعة من الصحارى التى حباها الله تعالى بعدد غير قليل من الثروات المعدنية التى لم تجد طريقها الى الان لتشارك بدورها المأمول فى خطط التنمية فى الدولة .. ولقد ساهمت اخطاء الحكومات المتعاقبة - التى كان الكثير منها اخطاء متعمدة لصالح مجموعة من المستفيدين فى وقت ما - فى تزايد معدلات اهدار هذه الثروة بشكل خطير يصل فى بعض الاحيان الى حد يمكن معه وصف الحالة على انها جريمة ضد الوطن
تتلخص هذه الاجراءت فى الاتى:
1- اصدار قرار من وزارة الصناعة فى الستينات يخول لكل محافظ ان يمارس فى حدود محافظته سلطات وزير الصناعة فيما يخص خامات المناجم والمحاجر المكتشفة على ارض المحافظة
2- بناءا على القرار السابق انشأت كل محافظة كيان جديد - قيل وقتها انه انشأ فى اطار قانون المحاجر - لادارة هذه الثروة اطلق عليه "مشروع المحاجر" واعتبر هذا المشروع هو المقاول الرئيسى الذى احتكر حق استغلال اى موارد معدنية على ارض المحافظة ويشكل مجلس ادارته من المحافظ ونوابه و اعضاء المجالس المحلية ومدير الامن بالمحافظة "رشوة واضحة" والاحباب واحباب الاحباب وتوجه عوائده الى مشروعات التنمية بالمحافظة وبما ان مشروع المحاجر هذا هو كيان غير رسمى فلا تخضع عوائده لاى رقابة من جهاز المحاسبات مما يفتح الباب واسعا وعلى مصراعيه لصرف العوائد الضخمة من هذا المشروع فى اوجه انفاق اقل ما توصف به انها نهب لاموال الدولة.
3- فى تطور يتنافى تماما مع القانون رقم 76 لسنة 1956 والخاص بالمناجم والمحاجر والذى ينص صراحة على عدم جواز اعادة التاجير او المقاولة من الباطن للمناجم او المحاجر لاى سبب من الاسباب قامت كل محافظة بطرح ثرواتها المعدنية "من خلال المشروع" على المقاولين دون اشتراط لاى شروط فنية فى المقاول الذى يتقدم للفوز بحق الاستغلال لكي يعطى من لايملك"مشروع المحاجر" من لا يستحق "مقاول الباطن" 
4- بناءا عليه مارس مقاولين الباطن اهدارا غير مسبوق فى تاريخ البشرية لثروات الدولة من حجر جيرى ورمال زجاج وبازلت ورمال بناء وزلط البناء وغيرها بدون رقيب ولا حسيب.
5- تقوم المحافظة بتوزيع عوائد المشروع على اعضاء مجلس ادارته وموظفى المحافظة وموظفى المجالس المحلية ورؤساء اقسام الشرطة ونقاط الشرطة فى القرى والنجوع بالضافة لاى طارئ اخر يرى المحافظ الانفاق فيه.

ومن ذلك الحين جف حلق كل المهتمين بصناعة التعدين من اجل تعديل هذا الوضع والذى كان من نتائجه:
1- هروب معظم العمالة الفنية التى من المفترض ان تقود تنمية هذا المرفق "مهندسى المناجم" الى وظائف اخرى بسبب تدنى الاجور ورفض مقاولى الباطن الاستعانة بهم وتفضيل الجيولوجيين الذين يقبلون باجور اقل دون التدخل فى الامور الفنية مما يهدر على الدولة مجهودات خيرة عقولها.
2-شطب بند خامات المحاجر من بنود مصادر الدخل القومى لان الواقع يقول ان جهاز المحاسبات لا يسجل اى عوائد لهذا المرفق الذى يستولى عليه مشروع المحاجر تماما.
3-وقوف حكومة الحزب الوطنى من خلال المحافظين ونواب البرلمان بالمرصاد لاى محاولة لتعديل قانون المحاجر حتى لا يفقد المستفيدون منه الدجاجة التى تبيض ذهبا


ان الحل السريع لهذه الكارثة يتمثل فى
1- افراد حقيبة وزارية منفصلة للثروة المعدنية يخول لها ادارة هذا المرفق بدون تدخل من اى سلطة اخرى الا السلطات الرقابية الدستورية التى تراقب اى وزارة اخرى.
2- الغاء قرار وزارة الصناعة الذى يخول للمحافظين ادارة مرفق المناجم والمحاجر والغاء كل ما يترتب عليه من اثار واولها مشروعات المحاجر.
3-تعديل القانون 76 لسنة 1956 بما يوفر الاستغلال الامثل فنيا وماديا لهذا المرفق واستغلال جهود مهندسى المناجم فى هذا المجال مع تعويضهم بالمقابل المناسب لما يتعرضون له من اخطار.


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل في الناس دي


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

المسئولين مش بيعملوا حاجة في الموضوع دة؟


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على عدم التعاون


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل momo-petrol
للاسف فان هذه القضية مثارة من سنين والحكومة لا ترغب فى التفريط فى الدجاجة التى تبيض ذهبا لها ولمحافظيها وشكرا على مشاركتك
اخوك
عبدالقادر


----------



## khalled (15 يونيو 2007)

يارب يارب يارب


----------

